# Architect - Fees?



## emmage (8 Jun 2009)

Hello
Is there a standard fee for architects or should we shop around for a good price? Just wondering whether things have changed now that there are more architects available due to the economy?

Is there a standard percentage we should be paying per total budget?
Many thanks
E


----------



## Guest122 (9 Jun 2009)

No standard fees as such.  Shop around, but, as in most things, you get what you pay for.
Make sure whoever you get has "Professional Indemnity Insurance" or similar.


----------



## OCD (11 Jun 2009)

Try Patrick Lynch from lyncharchitects.ie - I know they offer a fixed fee basis and if you submit your details online, they'll get back in touch with you.

I've worked with them on a number of projects and their clients have always been impressed with the results.

(BTW, I have no affiliation to them - I'm an engineer)


----------

